
Industries Facing Disruption - CM30
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuymeBMFe5I
======
CM30
Okay, I'm not sure about this one, but I have to say, some of the ideas are
interesting here, and it aligns pretty well to people here's predictions about
cars, journalism, etc.

